# 4 month old cockapoo



## wguilford (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi,
We have a 4 month old cockapoo that weighs about 9-10 lbs currently. How big can we expect him to be fully grown and when will he become fully grown? Thanks.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

hoe big were his parents? thats the best way to judge how big your dog will get.


----------



## wguilford (Jan 21, 2010)

The mother is an approximately 20 lb. cocker and the father is a miniature poodle - that is all we know about the father. I just want an idea on when we can expect him to be completely grown. Thanks.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

small type dogs typically reach full growth at around 10-12 months


----------



## lexilu (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a 3 year old cockapoo. She is built stocky like a cocker and weighs about 25 lbs. And there are cockapoo's with the thinner poodle body, that look so much smaller than mine. Lexi reached her full size at about 9-10months, and then just added weight from that point to full out.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Since she is a mutt, there is no way to tell how big she will get. she may stay smallad takeafter her poodle genes, or gt larger like her cocker ancestors.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

miniature poodles are typically taller than cockers but I think they weight about the same


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Keechak said:


> miniature poodles are typically taller than cockers but I think they weight about the same


correct they are typically in the same weight/height range. I was thinking toy poodle in my head. lol


----------

